# Towing with Honda CRV



## Tiggy1 (6 January 2010)

Not me but friends OH has ordered a Honda CRV petrol and has told her it will be fine to tow an Ifor Williams and 15.3hh tbx with.
I have a Surf and Ifor Williams and am happy with that combination but think the CRV wouldn't have enough kerb weight.
Help her have ammuniton to cancel the order!!


----------



## Natalie_H (6 January 2010)

I think it will struggle. My brother has the diesel version, and I know it's braked towing weight isn't up to much. The petrol version would be worse I should imagine.


----------



## zoeshiloh (6 January 2010)

My brother bought a Honda CRV a few years ago, and was told by the dealer outright that it could not tow a horse trailer, regardless of the number of horses etc in it. He just wanted it to fit his big dogs in the boot though so it didn't bother him!

This outlines towing regs;

http://www.caravanningnow.co.uk/caravanning/faqweight.htm

This website it a fantastic tool for looking up what weight your vehicle can legally tow;

http://www.whattowcar.com/


----------



## Barneykins (6 January 2010)

Sorry folks but I have a CRV which tows my 15.1 cob fine - it depends what size it is


----------



## zoeshiloh (6 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry folks but I have a CRV which tows my 15.1 cob fine - it depends what size it is 

[/ QUOTE ]

It might tow 'fine' (I know someone who tows a 16.2hh with a Ford Escort) but does it tow legally? 

According to the Honda website, the maximum weight a CRV can legally tow is 3300lbs which is 1500kgs. I do not know many trailer/horse combinations that would sit under that - perhaps a single trailer??


----------



## ChunkyMonkey25 (6 January 2010)

the towing weight (max) for the CRV is 2tonnes.  My IFor Williams HB510 is 1.1ton and my horse is 500kg.  When towing livestock you are only supposed to go to 80% of your towing limit which is 1.6ton - therefore a normal 500kg horse and a IFor 510 wouldn't work!!  Trust me, have been looking into lots of 4x4s in this weather!!


----------



## ChunkyMonkey25 (6 January 2010)

that was supposed to say my 2 horses are 500kg each!!  With one it would just work!!


----------



## zoeshiloh (6 January 2010)

Also, an IW510 has a maximum weight of 3t isn't it? (or is it 3.5t)?? and regardles of whether it is empty or fully laden, it still must not be towed by a vehicle not capable of legally towing the maximum laden weight. I've spent ages looking into this too!


----------



## pennyh (6 January 2010)

i looked at them a few years ago, tow limit was 1500kg &amp; dealer said not really suitable for a horse &amp; trailer, so unless they are more beefed up now i would say no as horse plus trailer alone are right on the maximum capacity of a CRV


----------



## Wishful (6 January 2010)

The petrol will struggle.  My OH has a diesel and had a petrol as a courtesy car.  The petrol was gutless, slow, and had a rubbish range (300 miles at best) as it has only got a 55 litre fuel tank.  Regardless of the legalities, it lacks the torque to be a competent tow car.  It struggled with 200kg in the boot!


----------

